# risk vs reward



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Still worked out to be a good day. Nice to see your fishing and posting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

> Throughout the morning ,I watched as other more specialized and more expensive boats came by, but only one other boat came towards the area where I was and he did not stay long.


Reason number 16 to get a Panga. They scare the other boats away. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > Throughout the morning ,I watched as other more specialized and more expensive boats came by, but only one other boat came towards the area where I was and he did not stay long.
> 
> 
> Reason number 16 to get a Panga. They scare the other boats away. ;D ;D ;D ;D


yeah that and the fact that he was probably wearing one of his refugee looking do-wrap things too. We all know the yuppie types with the fancy boats are afraid to be around um, well ya know "those" people.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Weekday fishing is easy. You should come out on the weekends with us real fishermen. ;D ;D

Heck, even Tony can catch em during the week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

> > > Throughout the morning ,I watched as other more specialized and more expensive boats came by, but only one other boat came towards the area where I was and he did not stay long.
> >
> >
> > Reason number 16 to get a Panga. They scare the other boats away. ;D ;D ;D ;D
> ...



You have a point with the "refugee" angle. Come to think of it , we had the place to our selves past few times. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I need to see a photo of "...one of his refugee looking do-wrap things..."


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I need to see a photo of "...one of his refugee looking do-wrap things..."


Ummmm. I believe if you look at RJ holding his redfish at the beginning of the post you will see one of his refugee looking do-wrap things.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice to see you post a fishing report. Its been a while. Definitely enjoy them so please keep them coming.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

> > I need to see a photo of "...one of his refugee looking do-wrap things..."
> 
> 
> Ummmm. I believe if you look at RJ holding his redfish at the beginning of the post you will see one of his refugee looking do-wrap things.


Hahahaha! I am an idiot. I was at work and a lot of photo sharing sites are blocked, so therefore the photos on other sites are blocked as well. ...kind of funny to me.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Happens to me too. Work blocks photobucket so when I open a post with a pic from photobucket I get a red x.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice catching Beavis.


----------

